# طلب فى الـــ Value Engineering



## الزعيم2000 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

أرجو من الإخوة الفضلاء أن يمدوننا بأمثلة تطبيقية فى مجال الهندسة القيمية فى مشاريع التشييد 
أيضا تطبيقات هذا المجال فى الذكاء الإصطناعى..
و طلبى يتوجه بالأخص للإخوة الباحثين أو المهتمين بالبحث العلمى و لكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان.


----------



## arch_hleem (4 نوفمبر 2007)

am waiting for this topic for so long..... so please help


----------



## الزعيم2000 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

Dear arch _hleem 
are you interested in the field of Value Engineering ? , please if you are let the cooperation increase between us


----------



## arch_hleem (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الزعيم2000 Dear
Am realy interested about this subject ,,,, and am thinking about doing my master research in this topic, particularly in using this techneeque in sudanese construction project.... so let the coorperation increase between us


----------



## ساشنكا (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم :
أنا أيضا" مهتمة بهندسة القيمة وأريد المساعدة بشكل عملي


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي محمود كامل طبعا الزعيــــــــــــــــــــــم ....................

اولا............ لك وحشة كبيرة جدا جدا 

احيطك علما اخي محمود اني اخترت موضوع هندسة القيمة ولكن في مجال هندسة تنقية المياه واني الآن في مرحلة دراسة methadology of value engineering خاصة في مجال construction و لاتقلق اخي محمود 

فمن خلال بحثي عن هذ الموضوع تمكنت من الحصول على بعض الملفات التي ربما تخدم الباحثين في هذا المجال فقبل ان تطبق هندسة القيمة يجب ان يتعمق الباحث اولا في معرفة واتقان هذا الطريقة 

وسوف امنحك ان شاء الله بهذه الملفات لاحقا من خلال هذ المنتدي الرائع والذي شرف بأن تكون عضو تحرير المجلة به 

هناك كتاب في هندسة القيمة -جاري البحث عنه- وبمجرد الحصول علية بالتاكيد سوف اعيد عرضه على المنتدى 

Value Engineering Practical Application for Design Construction Maintenance & Operation 

Author : Alphonse Dell' Isola


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (17 أغسطس 2008)

Please find herein a link incorporating
Value Engineering for Lawrence D. Miles the father of Value Engineering


http://rapidshare.de/files/40256520/Lawrence.D.Miles.rar.html


----------



## الزعيم2000 (17 أغسطس 2008)

> السلام عليكم اخي محمود كامل طبعا الزعيــــــــــــــــــــــم ....................
> 
> اولا............ لك وحشة كبيرة جدا جدا
> 
> ...



كم أن الغربة صعبة صعبة جدا
أخى الحبيب مهندس محمد العايدى أقسم بالله أن رسالتك أبكتنى 
كم أنى متألم أشد الألم لفراق الأحبة و هذه ضريبة مرة جدا لا أتحملها و الله
فلقد تذكرت أياما أنى لها أن تعود
أخى الحبيب يالك من صديق وفى
أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك فى بحثك و فى عملك و فى حياتك
و أشتاق بشدة و الله لرؤويتك و رؤية أحبائى و أصحابى 

الكتاب معى يا أخى الحبيب ( كتاب ألفونسو دليسولا )
و الحقيقة أنهم كتابين و ليس كتاب واحد و هما من المراجع الدائمة ف تطبيقات الهندسة القيمية
و لكن للآسف الكتابين موجودين فى مصرنا الحبيبة فى سكن العائلة و ليسو معى الآن فى بلاد الغربة


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (18 أغسطس 2008)

حمدا لله على سلامتك وتمنياتي لك اخي محمود بمزيد من التفوق وجعلك الله سفيرا في العلم والعمل لبلدنا العزيزة مصر اينما كنت. 

واستكمالا لموضوع هندسة القيمة :

اولا وقبل كل شيئ " الف مبروك للنتيجة النهائية للتمهيدي وعقبال الرسالة"
وبالنسبة للكتاب المذكور اعلاه - للمؤلف الفونس- يكفيني ان تتكرم وتتدلني على المكتبات المتوفر فيها هذا الكتاب ولك جزيل الشكر.

بالأمس ارفقت لك كتاب لـــــLawrence D. Miles ارجو ان ينال اعجابك 

اليك هذا الكتاب Value Engineering manual 

http://rapidshare.de/files/40262526/WVVEMANUAL_1_.rar.html


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على هذا الحوار و النقاش الثري, فأنا من أشد المهتمين بهندسة القيمة و أتشوق للمزيد

أحمد


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (18 أغسطس 2008)

أخي محمد محمود السعيد

إذا بالإمكان وضع الكتابين على موقع آخر حيث أن الروابط بها مشكلة و لا أستطيع تحميل الكتابين.

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (18 أغسطس 2008)

تفضل اخي احمد هذا الموقع وفي حالة وجود مشكلة لا تتردد في مشاركتي مرة اخرى
واذا كان لديك موقع لرفع الملفات فأرفقه على المنتدى لرفع الملفات المطلوبة عليه 


http://files.filefront.com/Value+Engineering+Analysiyrar/;11531569;/fileinfo.html 
http://files.filefront.com/WVVEMANUAL1rar/;11531604;/fileinfo.html


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم إخواني الأعزاء بالمنتدي الرائع
أود أن تقبلوا مشاركتى المتواضعة عن موضوع الهندسة القيمية المفهوم والأسلوبENGINEERING VALUE عن طريق تقديم هذاالكتاب بعنوان إدارة القيمة باللغة العربية للمهندس عبدالعزيزسليمان البوسيفى أخصائى قيمية معتمد من الجمعية الدولية لمهندسي القيمة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أتمنى أن ينتفع به إخواني الأعزاء بهذا المنتدي
http://rapidshare.de/files/40264671/valueEngineering book.part1pdf.html
تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (18 أغسطس 2008)

عفوا إخوانى الربط
http://rapidshare.de/files/40264824/value engineering book .part1 pdf.html


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الأخوة: محمد محمود السعيد و إبراهيم الفيتوري
حقيقة أن في غاية الحرج منكم و لكن أردت فقط أن اخبركم بأن الروابط لا تعمل بالشكل المطلوب لتحميل الملفات و للأسف لا أعرف مواقع اخرى يمكن وضع الكتب عليها.

عذرا و جزاكم الله خيرا
أحمد


----------



## reem-a (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انا احضر بحث ماجستير بموضوع الهندسة القيمية خلال مرحلة التصميم و لمشاريع الأبنية حصراً(سكنية أو غير سكنية)و أرجو المساعدة بمراجع أو أمثلة عملية لمشاريع و دراسات حالة


----------



## essa2000eg (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء
ان المنتدى به العديد من المواضيع المتعلقة بالهندسة القيمية ذات المحتوى الجيد جدا فيمكنكم البحث عن مقالات الدكتور خالد عبيد عضو المنتدى والدكتور عماد شبلاق عضو المنتدى وايضا هناك الدكتور عساف وايضا هناك بحث قيم باللغة العربية للمهندس ربيع من الاردن حول الهندسة القيمية ويمكنكم الدخول الى موقع الجمعية الدولية للهندسة القيمية 
www.value-eng.org
وستجدون به المكتبة العلمية للمؤتمرات السنويه والكود المعتمد لخطوات تطبيق منهجية الهندسة القيمية ارجو ان تستفيدوا من هذه المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع المتميز جدا والذى اتمنى من الله ان يزداد الوعى والعمل به لما له من عظيم الاثر على المشاريع بمختلف انواعها اى كانت بل وعلى اسلوب حياتنا اليومية ​ 
اخوكم مهندس معمارى محمد عيسى​


----------



## انت حبيبى دائما (24 أكتوبر 2008)

Dear All, this is the link to a very good value engineering manual - case study describing the concept of value engineering in187 pages in PDF format, direct link
http://www.wvdot.com/engineering/files/WVVEMANUAL.pdf​


----------



## mustafasas (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا و لكن كل الروابط تقريبا لا تعمل نرجو اعادة رفع الملفات ما عدا الملف السابق لمشاركتي فانه ما زال يعمل


----------



## eng_2012 (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
أنا من أشد المهتمين بمجال هندسة القيمة ...............و قد حولت الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع عن طريق الرابط و لكنه للاسف و لحظى السئ لا يمل
ارجو منك يا أخى أن تحاول مساعدتى فى سواء بكتابلـــــLawrence D. Miles
أو كتاب Author : Alphonse Dell' Isola


----------

